# Weights Wanted



## Knockoffneil (9 Apr 2011)

Hi all im looking for some weight plates and maybe a barbell bar if its good quality. Looking for 5,10 and 20KG plates. Just send me a pm with what youve got and what sort of price youre looking for. might be worth mentioning I live in notts but will travel upto 35 miles to collect.

Cheers guys.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2011)

just stand there then , sorry but when i was an apprentice i use to get sent to the parts counter for a wieghts and that was what the parts guys replied , sorry


----------



## Knockoffneil (9 Apr 2011)

biggs682 said:


> just stand there then



makes no sense


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2011)

Knockoffneil said:


> makes no sense



weights, waits, standing in avatar ..............................


----------



## Knockoffneil (9 Apr 2011)

yes all makes perfect sense now.

Should have known id be low on serious responses


----------



## stephec (9 Apr 2011)

You'll be wanting a long stand as well then.

Boom boom missus!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2011)

Try your local freecycle . i have picked many bits and bobs up over the years that people no longer use.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2011)

sorry again , but i echo cyberknights response


----------



## Gixxerman (11 Apr 2011)

I have a weight training bench that I want to get rid of.
It is yours if you want it. It is a fitmaster that has bench bar and lat bar and leg extention attachment.
Weights go up to 50kg.
Top pulley for missing, but I'm sure you could get another one pretty easy.
If you are interested, make me an offer.
Your would have to collect. It does come to pieces so it would fit in a car boot.


----------

